# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  tekst categoriseren via zoeken - keywords

## bramdelfosse

besten,

ik probeerde de uitleg op exceljet (categorize text with keywords) om te zetten in een voorbeelddocument, maar ik krijg het niet werkende. 

De bedoeling is om in een kolom met vrije tekst, minstens 1 categorie automatisch toe te kunnen kennen door naar bepaalde kernwoorden te zoeken. Ik weet dat er veel variatie mogelijk zal zijn doordat er met vrije tekst gewerkt wordt, maar dat nemen we er bij. In ons geval zullen de kernwoorden vaak identek (genoeg) benoemd worden.

----------


## oeldere

Gebruik hiervoor onderstaande formule

=INDEX(categorie;VERGELIJKEN(WAAR;ISGETAL(VIND.SPEC(keyword;$A3));0))


Let op: in de standaard staat categories; jij gebruikt categorie
in de standaard staat keywords; jij gebruikt keyword.

Zie het bijgevoegde excelbestand met de bovenstaande formule.

----------

